# breaking rear axles?



## ghrlethalvenom (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm just wondering how easy they break? I have a 2001 mustang cobra and a 2006 gto, since they both have irs i was just wondering? i've broken my cobra's twice and don't want the same thing to happen in the goat. so just wondering if anyone has broken there's and when should i start to upgrade them, i plan on modding the car quiet a bit but plan to keep the stall around 2500rpm


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't know what power level they will break. I hear of one or two but I don't know what power level they were at. Wheel hop, torque, and tire grip, and manual tranny(more than autos) all have a part to play on snapping something in the drivetrain. I think the driveshaft will go first before anything else. Half shafts for our cars are expensive.

I didn't know 01 Cobras had IRS, I though only the 03-04 did?


----------



## ghrlethalvenom (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah 99-04 cobras all have irs the difference is 99 had 28 spline axles and 01-04 had 31 spline. none the less i'm tired the halfshafts breaking they are so expensive just to upgrade and people still break them, $1500 a pair. Thats why i'm switching to a solid rear this week.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Have not heard of the driveshafts breaking, in fact I have seen lots of the aftermarket 1 piece shafts break on folks. Usually the first to go are the stubs in the center section, then the CV's in the axles. There are upgrades available for both, one company even makes a stub to hub system. Not sure on the $$, never priced it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i think he's talking the half shafts. i've personally seen a couple break. '04s are weaker on the outer spline but that's not to say they all break or break easily. i've snapped the drive shaft in two and haven't broken one with my "weaker" '04 shafts yet. i bought a couple on eBay for $75 each as back ups. there are several aftermarket ones and a sweet little upgrade for the CV cages that are the weak points. that one isn't very expensive but i can't do it unless i get '05-'06 half shafts as it won't fit mine. the stubs are the most problematic and unfortunately they are pretty expensive. they twist at the splines. i know there are cyro treated ones but i'm not convinced they are any better than stock


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i think he's talking the half shafts. i've personally seen a couple break. '04s are weaker on the outer spline but that's not to say they all break or break easily. i've snapped the drive shaft in two and haven't broken one with my "weaker" '04 shafts yet. i bought a couple on eBay for $75 each as back ups. there are several aftermarket ones and a sweet little upgrade for the CV cages that are the weak points. that one isn't very expensive but i can't do it unless i get '05-'06 half shafts as it won't fit mine. the stubs are the most problematic and unfortunately they are pretty expensive. they twist at the splines. i know there are cyro treated ones but i'm not convinced they are any better than stock


I didn't know the 04 half shafts were different. I know the driveshaft and pumpkin was stronger on the 05-06 than the 04's. The pumpkin is from the Coupe4 it has the plunging style stubs.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, if your looking for the ultimate stubs and cv's our are made from 300m billet and have been tested over on cars with over 1000 rwhp. Here is a link to our site. We also offer many other parts for the gto. As always tech advice is free.
BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------

